# Resident Evil 6



## Fernin (Oct 1, 2012)

The reviews really aren't looking good. I suppose I should have seen this coming after hole want to be like COD comment from the Devs... But...Erg, still... Damn it... This is the first time I'm considering NOT getting an RE game on launch...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

People were still looking forward to this game?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2012)

So far I'm not overly certain if I wa-



Fernin said:


> want to be like COD comment from the Devs



WHAT THEY ACTUALLY SAID THAT HAHAHAHAHA OMG


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

Gibby said:


> WHAT THEY ACTUALLY SAID THAT HAHAHAHAHA OMG



They wanted the Call of Duty audience.  They said it...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> They wanted the Call of Duty audience.  They said it...


I actually talked to someone I know about this very topic last night.  He's a CoD player and now plans on buying it for the sole reason of RE 6 now being like CoD.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone here played the demo yet?  It's more of a mix between Call of Duty and Gears of War.  

The changes to the formula ...  

You are capable of striking your opponent with a melee attack at any time which can then be chained into a combo or a fatal melee finisher.
Your character can run/sprint in any direction from the get go while the camera remains fixed where you want it.  
Your character can carry as many weapons as they want seemingly.
Herb intake and management can all be handled with one button.  R2 or RB will take a single green herb to recover one fragment of your health bar.  The health bar is now handled like one seen in Chronicles of Riddick, Alien Vs. Predator (2010) or Resistance : Fall of Man.  R2 or RB while pressing Square or X will mix up and grind any of the healing items in your inventory so that you don't have to browse through your menus to do it.
While running you will trip/stumble over dead bodies.
You can dual wield pistols.
Cinematic moments now require the player to input certain commands.  It's kind of like quick time events but it's far more sophisticated.  Like looking around a cop car for keys with the joystick or shooting zombies that are trying to burst through a door.

The Chris and Sherry stages were pretty bland experiences but the Leon stage was pretty fun.  It was the only bit of the demo where it actually felt like I was playing a Resident Evil game.  I'll most likely get it.  I own a lot of shitty games, might as well add to my Resident Evil collection.  But I'm definitely not buying it for $60 brand new.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 1, 2012)

I played the demo, did the Leon part first. It actually gave me pretty high hopes. I was like, yah, I could dig this...






 And then I played the other parts and I was like


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

Gamespot gave it a 4.5 out of 10.   Ouch...


----------



## Fernin (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Gamespot gave it a 4.5 out of 10.   Ouch...



Gamespot is hardly a site I would call objective...But, I think I'm going to have to agree with them on this one.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> They wanted the Call of Duty audience.  They said it...



But those that do not like and/or play CoD will feel a bit left out. :c


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 1, 2012)

Its conversations like this that make me want a damn television.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> Its conversations like this that make me want a damn television.



Who needs TV when you have the internet.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 1, 2012)

I've run out of hope that game developers will see their own games slipping from their fingers. I mean they can't look back at what made them successful and take a little lesson? Resident Evil, Skyward Sword, NSMB, Splinter Cell, Silent Hill, Harvest Moon, I don't know man, all I can see is my favorite gaming pillars being torn down and the further they crumble into mediocrity the more people buy them. All I can look forward too is new talent with new I.P.s. That starts with ZombiU hopefully revitalizing the survival horror franchise.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought it was a bad sign when a company brings in a bunch of journalists to play their new game, then make them sign Non-Disclosure Agreements so they can't actually tell anyone about the game until it launches.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Has anyone here played the demo yet?  It's more of a mix between Call of Duty and Gears of War.
> 
> The changes to the formula ...
> 
> ...



And I already hated the franchise...good lord is there NO challenge?


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

An interesting thing about that challenge.  Apparently when you are killed/downed you are put into a prone position where you can fire the weapon you are still holding.  A bar across the screen will gradually fill over time and when it's maxed you will revive yourself but any enemy can kill you while you are in this state.  According to the video review from Gametrailers.com enemies can't seem to figure out how to do this when given the opportunity.

Gametrailers also gave Resident Evil 6 an 8.8 out of 10.  Reviews are somewhat conflicting.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuzzle said:


> *Skyward Sword, NSMB,*



I could go on for 80 eternities about how inexplicably despicable I find these games (save for NSMB 1)  



Rheumatism said:


> An interesting thing about that challenge.  Apparently when you are killed/downed you are put into a prone position where you can fire the weapon you are still holding.  A bar across the screen will gradually fill over time and when it's maxed you will revive yourself but any enemy can kill you while you are in this state.  According to the video review from Gametrailers.com enemies can't seem to figure out how to do this when given the opportunity.
> 
> *Gametrailers also gave Resident Evil 6 an 8.8 out of 10.  Reviews are somewhat conflicting.*



I don't give reviewers diddly dick in confidence and trust when it comes to proper game reviews. Not big reviewing sites anyway. Especially not graphics whore, IGNorant. I wouldn't take that review with grain of salt.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> They wanted the Call of Duty audience.  They said it...



Haha, now THIS makes sense!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2012)

I completely hated the looks of this game from everything I saw and thought that it was butchering the RE franchise. Then I played the demo and confirmed it was butchering the RE franchise gameplay wise, but had a ton of fun. 

Better than RE5 it seems, at least.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 1, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I could go on for 80 eternities about how inexplicably despicable I find these games (save for NSMB 1)



And I my friend...and I.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I completely hated the looks of this game from everything I saw and thought that it was butchering the RE franchise. Then I played the demo and confirmed it was butchering the RE franchise gameplay wise, but had a ton of fun.
> 
> Better than RE5 it seems, at least.



At least you can accept it's differences which is a good trait.



Fuzzle said:


> And I my friend...and I.



However for THESE games previously mentioned, I cannot accept their differences because of the retro pandering, shitty physics, and content removal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Gametrailers also gave Resident Evil 6 an 8.8 out of 10.  Reviews are somewhat conflicting.


But you need to keep in mind companies that review video games grade on a 9.0 to 9.95 grading scale.
Anything below a 9.0 is complete garbage.
9.1 to 9.3 are still terrible games.
9.4 to 9.6 are okay games.
9.7 to 9.9 are good games.
9.91 to 9.95 is a great game.
a 10 is a game that the developer slept with someone at the reviewing company.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

I own so many games that fall within the complete garbage spectrum.  I think when I get this shitty game I will get it on the 360.  Capcom tends to favor the Xbox over the Ps3.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I own so many games that fall within the complete garbage spectrum.  I think when I get this shitty game I will get it on the 360.  Capcom tends to favor the Xbox over the Ps3.


Their score also depends on how much money they pay the reviewers.  Just don't even bother with making the game any good just place a sack of money on their desk and your game is going to sell well.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> At least you can accept it's differences which is a good trait.


I never got the "IT'S NOT THE EXACT SAME AS THE LAST GAME IT'S AUTOMATICALLY GARBAGE" reasoning ever. I can get being disappointed or mad that they didn't make the game you wanted, but that doesn't mean it's a bad game. 


CannonFodder said:


> But you need to keep in mind companies that review video games grade on a 9.0 to 9.95 grading scale.
> Anything below a 9.0 is complete garbage.
> 9.1 to 9.3 are still terrible games.
> 9.4 to 9.6 are okay games.
> ...


I'm not even sure whether you're exaggerating or not. If you think any game rated below 9.4 is terrible, then you think (according to metacritic):

Number of "Okay" or better PS games: 7
Number of "Okay" or better PS2 games:16
Number of "Okay" or better X BOX games: 7
Number of "Okay" or better N64 games:  5
Number of "Okay" or better GC games: 6
Number of "Okay" or better GBA games: 3
Number of "Okay" or better Dreamcast games: 4
Number of "Okay" or better 360 games: 13
Number of "Okay" or better PS3 games: 12
Number of "Okay" or better Wii games: 4
Number of "Okay" or better PSP games: 0
Number of "Okay" or better DS games: 0
Number of "Okay" or better 3DS games: 1
Number of "Okay" or better PC games: 17
Number of "Okay" or better iOS games: 13
Number of "Okay" or better PS Vita games: 0


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not even sure whether you're exaggerating or not. If you think any game rated below 9.4 is terrible, then you think (according to metacritic):


I'm exaggerating of course and poking fun at video game reviewers.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm exaggerating of course



But of course!


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think that this will be a great game in my opinion, there's no need to be so hypocritical about it. This is capcom, lower your expectations.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2012)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I think that this will be a great game in my opinion, there's no need to be so hypocritical about it. This is capcom, lower your expectations.


My expectations for the resident evil franchise is so low that if it was any lower capcom would just trip over it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 2, 2012)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I think that this will be a great game in my opinion, there's no need to be so hypocritical about it. This is capcom, lower your expectations.



I have low expectations when it comes to the stories in Capcom games but I used to think pretty highly of Capcom.  I still do in fact, well that's not entirely true.  

Capcom giving Ninja Theory control over Devil May Cry will probably end up being a stupid mistake and the "downloadable content" fiasco that was Street Fighter X Tekken definitely soured them in my eyes.   But in Capcom's defense they are not the only ones guilty of making you pay extra for what you already paid for.  ID did the same with RAGE.  If you didn't buy the Anarchy Edition you wouldn't even get the Double Barrel Shotgun or access to the sewer levels, and that game was already so slim on content it was a mistake asking for people to pay for more.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 2, 2012)

OK, I am late to the party, but I just played the demo and......it was awful. I did not think it could be worse then Re5, but Capcom managed it. The camera, the controls, the graphics, the atmosphere, everything was just so mediocre. Its worst offense though was just how boring and dull it was.


----------



## Vega (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm renting the game, I've seen a few reviews and while many convinced me not to buy it, this one convinced me to at least rent it. http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3...iew-putting-the-action-back-in-action-horror/


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 5, 2012)

The controls are ridiculous and I'm mostly kicking zombies to death. Also Leon just flipped a police car and caused it to explode what the hell


----------

